
Show HN: Desktop ONLY – Drag&Drop performance inside a multithreading env - tobiu
https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/examples/dialog/index.html
======
tobiu
Also feel free to try drag&drop inside the calendar demo.

Desktop only as well (until the TouchSensor is ready) and still work in
progress:

[https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/pro...](https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/examples/calendar/basic/index.html)

You can only drag events inside the week view into valid states.

------
tobiu
background info:

the demo app is located inside the App Worker.

the drag events get triggered in main, while the handlers live within the App
Worker scope.

I was sceptical at first, how the performance for a custom drag&drop
implementation would work out.

Best to use Chrome (some polishing left for FF & Safari).

The TouchSensor is next on my todo list.

You can find the code here:

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/src/main/addon/DragDr...](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/src/main/addon/DragDrop.mjs)

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/tree/dev/src/main/draggable](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/tree/dev/src/main/draggable)

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/src/dialog/Base.mjs](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/src/dialog/Base.mjs)

------
tobiu
For those of you reading this on mobile and still want to get an idea:

[https://youtu.be/UT0Gyy3cjl0](https://youtu.be/UT0Gyy3cjl0)

------
tobiu
Once the TouchSensor is done, I will create a demo for multi screen drag&drop
(dragging an in app dialog from one browser window into another).

A blog post will follow.

------
tobiu
done.

[https://youtu.be/dFHeDd7wAus](https://youtu.be/dFHeDd7wAus)

you can now drag&drop in desktop and mobile envs. in case you use chrome to
toggle the modes, please make sure to reload the page.

same url.

------
tobiu
almost done with drag&drop for touch:
[https://youtu.be/tJxyxMyqR9E](https://youtu.be/tJxyxMyqR9E)

